# Mercury Mailserver Problem



## michaelobernberger (2. August 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab ein Problem bei einem Kunden von mir. Sein Mailserver ist in einer Spamliste und ich hab jetzt keine Ahnung, wie ich absichern soll.
Es läuft ein Mercury Mailserver drauf und diesen hab ich schon soweit, ich auf Support-Seiten gefunden habe, abgesichert, aber es hat nichts geholfen.
Bitte um weitere Vorschläge bzw. Hilfe.

MfG und Danke
Michael


----------



## ajscomputer (12. Februar 2005)

Ich habe auch ein Problem. Ich möchte von einem Pop3 Postfach aus dem Internet auf zwei Pop3 Postfächer lokal die gleichen Mails zustellen lassen. Leider funktionieren die Filterregeln immer nur für Pop und Smtp gleichzeitig. D. h. wenn ich sage er soll alle Mails mit Attribut "non-local" zu benutzer xy kopieren, tut er das zwar, kopiert aber auch alle abgesendeten Mails von diesem Benuzter xy wieder in den Posteingang. Das ist gerade bei Mailingaktionen sehr lästig. Hat jemand ne Idee


----------

